# new stream fails buffer test, can't stream or download from P4



## LouB (Jan 8, 2009)

I went to BB to pick up a Mini (which I'll deal with tomorrow) an couldn't resist the reduced Stream..

Get it home, connect it to my GB switch in my office and fire it up.

TiVo app reloaded on iPad4, it goes thru the stream install all good until it tries a buffer test and fails. App sees the P4 no problem as it can see my shows, iPad can connect to Stream via a browser to see status but it won't stream a thing or download.

rebooted the stream a few times still no go. The P4 is connected to my wireless router which is in AP mode, the office switch is hard wired to that. 

Confused...any ideas


----------



## Element1404 (Oct 1, 2013)

I just set mine up today and had the same issue. Go to System Information under Streaming Devices in the app and choose the Make Service Call option. This takes about 5 minutes or so and forces the download of the latest software. For some reason this didn't happen automatically during initial setup. Once the download is complete you need to also force another reboot and run through the setup again. That should fix your issue.


----------



## LouB (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks that did it.

I have been a TiVo user since V1 and their instructions still suck.


----------

